# [2018] Marriott's Newport Coast Villas



## sfwilshire (Mar 9, 2018)

I grabbed a 12/2-9 NCV week and now need to decide whether this was a good choice for my family. We are two seniors and a disabled young adult, so we aren't very athletic. We enjoy scenic drives, interesting architecture, beach vistas and generally puttering around.

I'll be reading all of the TUG reviews and any other internet info I can find, but any thoughts, tips or suggestions are much appreciated.

How's the weather in early December?

What is the best airport for flying into the area? It needs to be one served by Southwest.

Thanks in advance for any info.

Sheila


----------



## Jayco29D (Mar 9, 2018)

I can’t comment on the resort since I have not stayed there yet but I can comment on your other questions. I suspect the weather in early December will be nice. It will probably be cooler than the summer and a bit cold at night. Rain is unpredictable these days in California but we usually do not get much rain from April through December. We pray for rain these days since we seem to be in eternal drought. For Newport Coast, the closest airport is John Wayne in Orange County but LAX is not that far away either. Both are served by Southwest. The coast in Orange County is beautiful. There are many great beaches and seaside communities within minutes of the Marriott Newport Coast resort. Disneyland in Anaheim is within an hour. There are many tourist attractions in Orange County, LA and San Diego within a 1-2 hour drive of Marriott’s Newport Coast. It is our plan to stay there soon since we live in California.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 9, 2018)

You will fly into John Wayne Airport (SNA). December will be typically mild, with the average temperature being about 60 degrees. The weather will be beautiful if not raining, but it doesn't rain much there (about 1.5 inches in December). 

The area is beautiful, and not far from Disneyland, Knott's Berry Farm.


----------



## turkel (Mar 9, 2018)

The resort is beautiful and in a great area. It is across the street and up a hill from Crystal Cove State Beach. It is in an upscale area with plenty of restaurants close by. I would highly recommend renting a car so you can explore the coast. It's a lovely drive.

I have never heard a negative comment from anyone staying here. As long as your ok with cooler weather in December you should enjoy this resort. I just drove by it 2 days ago on a beautiful sunny day. The weather will very from 60's to 80 on a great day. We don't  get 7 days of rain in a row here so the odds are in your favor.

My sister is spending Thanksgiving week at the Newport Coast and offered to have dinner for the family so I will be there in November. My mother lives in San Clemente (20 minutes away) and has stayed there 3 times. All during our winter months.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Laguna Beach is just a short drive south from NCV and a great place to "putter around".  Lots of shops and restaurants, not to mention the nice beach area.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Mar 10, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> We are two seniors and a disabled young adult, so we aren't very athletic.


Marriott's Newport Coast Villas is a wonderful resort in a great location. There are plenty of things to do in Orange County. You can also take day trips to Los Angeles County and San Diego County, although these will involve a lot of time in the car (due to the traffic to Los Angeles and the distance to San Diego).

However, you need to be aware that Newport Coast Villas is a hillside property. Getting around the resort with any mobility issues will add challenges. There are stairs and steep sidewalks throughout the resort. But the resort has also made and effort to provide accessible access options as much as possible.

Regular parking spaces can be an issue (especially late in the evening) — and probably disabled spaces too.

All buildings at Newport Coast Villas have elevators, although some are difficult to find.

Be sure the resort is aware of what kind of accessibility you need so that you get an appropriate room assignment.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 11, 2018)

Werner Weiss said:


> However, you need to be aware that Newport Coast Villas is a hillside property. Getting around the resort with any mobility issues will add challenges. There are stairs and steep sidewalks throughout the resort. But the resort has also made and effort to provide accessible access options as much as possible.
> 
> Regular parking spaces can be an issue (especially late in the evening) — and probably disabled spaces too.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.  "Hillside" is putting it mildly.  It's almost cliff-side.  We got a room in the main building once, and the parking garage was a flat walk to it.  But most of the buildings were accessible to the main area by stairs, stairs and MORE stairs.  

So I second Werner Weiss's suggestion to make sure they are aware of any needs you have regarding accessibility.  And enjoy!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2018)

re elevators
some of the bldgs. do not have elevators but use the bldg. next door to get you to the right level  [ like use the elevator in bldg. 1400 to go down to 1st floor from the street level then walk to 1st floor of bldg. 1500]


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2018)

We own at NCV and love visiting there 

Southwest flies to Orange county/ SNA/ John Wayne and the airport is a short drive to the resort ( take MacArthur from the airport south to the ocean [pac hwy] turn left and go about 1.5 miles to the resort off Newport Coast parkway on the left)

The resort has a shuttle that takes you to the restaurant on the beach ( Beachcomber ) at Crystal cove state park. they have a great breakfast lunch and dinner right on the beach. 

There is a huge supermarket at the top of the hill ( Newport Coast Prk) for food and supplies and a Trader Joe's in the strip mall about 1 mile south of the resort on the Pac Hwy. 

As others have said there is lots of places to see and eat in the area BUT be sure to go to Balboa where there is two ocean piers.  There is also a ferry from Balboa island to Balboa peninsula <$5 which is a fun 2 minute ride. 

Have a great time


----------



## cp73 (Mar 14, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> We enjoy scenic drives, interesting architecture, beach vistas and generally puttering around.
> 
> Sheila



I live about 20 minutes from the resort and have stayed there. You will have a wonderful time. So much to see in the area. Here is an easy drive that I think you will love. I personally drive/hike in this area a few times a year. The view just doesn't get any better. Take PCH south to Laguna Beach. In Laguna Beach turn left on Park Ave. Take Park Ave all the way to the top of the hill. You will run into Alta Laguna Drive. Turn left and park at the end on the right at Alta Laguna Park. You are now at the area called "Top of the World" The view up the coast is spectacular and the view going north inland is just as good. Be sure to walk around this area. Its mostly flat unless you decide to hike downhill. The road up there can be narrow and steep with views all around. You will also notice many of the expensive homes in the area just built into the side of the hill. From Newport Coast its probably under 30 minutes to get to the top. After I hike around I like to go into Laguna Beach and have lunch at one of the many restaurants. This will provide you with a scenic drive, interesting architecture, beach vistas and puttering around all in one drive. Look it up on google maps before you go just so you are familiar with the distance and turns.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 14, 2018)

cp73 said:


> I live about 20 minutes from the resort and have stayed there. You will have a wonderful time. So much to see in the area. Here is an easy drive that I think you will love. I personally drive/hike in this area a few times a year. The view just doesn't get any better. Take PCH south to Laguna Beach. In Laguna Beach turn left on Park Ave. Take Park Ave all the way to the top of the hill. You will run into Alta Laguna Drive. Turn left and park at the end on the right at Alta Laguna Park. You are now at the area called "Top of the World" The view up the coast is spectacular and the view going north inland is just as good. Be sure to walk around this area. Its mostly flat unless you decide to hike downhill. The road up there can be narrow and steep with views all around. You will also notice many of the expensive homes in the area just built into the side of the hill. From Newport Coast its probably under 30 minutes to get to the top. After I hike around I like to go into Laguna Beach and have lunch at one of the many restaurants. This will provide you with a scenic drive, interesting architecture, beach vistas and puttering around all in one drive. Look it up on google maps before you go just so you are familiar with the distance and turns.



+1

At the turn off PCH on to Park Drive is a greek place -Adonis, pick up a gyro and have a picnic on top of the world.  When you come back down get a gelato at Dolce Gelato on Broadway.  The Ferrero Rocher is my favorite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for the great information. Flights aren't open for my dates yet, but I'm hoping the fares for SNA are low enough to allow me to avoid LAX. I'm getting excited about planning this trip. Still haven't broken the news to my husband, who's only comment about where we should vacation this year was "anywhere, as long as it's not California". He's convinced an earthquake will hit while we're there.

Sheila


----------



## jme (Mar 16, 2018)

December should be fine. Average highs 64, lows 49....

Great resort, not to be missed.  Area is also wonderful, lots to see.

Definitely one of the top 5 resorts in Marriott's system (they could all tie for being #1).

Breathtaking views of Pacific Ocean if you're lucky with unit assignment, hopefully less % owners staying there then.  (make a request!!!!)

Enjoy


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 16, 2018)

Stayed there in late November a few years back. It was a little chilly at night but not freezing.

Loved the decorations at Disneyland and did a day trip to San Diego to see the zoo (and stopped at the Hotel del Coronado on the way back). Laguna beach had some fun holiday artwork on the light poles. It was a beautiful area and a great resort.

But driving on some the big highways can be a little intimidating if you are not used to that...


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the warning about the traffic, but I work in Pasadena from time to time and fly in and out of LAX. Their traffic is challenging, but I've driven in worse. The only place I really hate to drive is Miami.

I don't think we'll make it to Disneyland, but we might try to. I went there once as a child. That wasn't too long after they opened.

Thanks again for the tips.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 27, 2018)

Getting excited about this trip. Thanks for all of the tips!

Sheila


----------



## jpa2825 (Dec 2, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> Getting excited about this trip. Thanks for all of the tips!
> 
> Sheila



Just booked NCV for 4 nights at the end of JAN. Looking forward to any insights you may have from your visit there this week to help us plan for our visit. Pay it forward and I will do the same. That's why TUG is such a great place.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 3, 2018)

jme said:


> Definitely one of the top 5 resorts in Marriott's system.....


Marty, we agree on most things but not this one.  We enjoyed our stay at Newport Coast a few years ago, but I felt it was only ordinary Marriott quality, nothing special.  I ranked it number 21 of the 30 we have stayed at.


----------



## jme (Dec 5, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Marty, we agree on most things but not this one.  We enjoyed our stay at Newport Coast a few years ago, but I felt it was only ordinary Marriott quality, nothing special.  I ranked it number 21 of the 30 we have stayed at.



Hmmm, I'm shocked that you ranked it that low. I do remember seeing that ranking when you listed it.

Our experience and impression of the resort was different (not addressing the "ordinary quality" issue, I know), but looking back,
it was very early in our Marriott resort travels, so comparisons were short.
We visited in 2003 when our kids were in their early teens.
It was one of our more enjoyable family vacations, and the setting was as beautiful as they come.
I'm thinking that maybe for us, the resort's gorgeous setting superseded all else.
Our eyes were still wide open with new mega-resort style vacationing!

We did get what looked like a brand new villa, I remember that. I think they were constructed in 2000, just 3 years prior,
so it appeared wonderful.
That said, we didn't spend any time in the villa at all, and because of that I don't remember ANYTHING about what the villa
looked like specifically, what was in it, or the layout.
We did spend a good bit of time at the big pool---it was pristine, and had a great view. When we first arrived I was impressed with the
huge lobby and check-in area.....it seemed the prettiest I had seen. The staff was superb, and helped us arrange a private tour of Hollywood (Walk of Fame, Rodeo Drive, homes of stars, etc). We also drove around a lot, visited Newport Beach for
dining and shopping, and even a movie. We saw a lot in the area, up and down the coast, including the San Diego Zoo.

Our unit assignment was one of the best ever, to this day. We had a top floor unit with a spectacular view of the Pacific,
and we were close to the parking deck.  Our building was up the hill from the golf course, and now they have built
many more units below that building. The landscaping was beautiful.
The cliffs and beach below the resort were breathtaking....we walked the beach a good bit.

Most of our time was off-site, granted, but I didn't particularly notice any quality issues at the resort proper. At least none jumped out.
Probably wasn't looking, and due to being with the kids I was perhaps oblivious if any were present. If it was generic and ordinary,
I guess we had not traveled much around the Marriott  system as of yet. (I'm grasping.)
I trust your judgment more than anyone's, so I've been wracking my brain to remember anything deficient or even "ordinary",
but I can't come up with anything. I'm not denying it at all, but I'm pleading ignorance. We were too engaged apparently.

Not entirely in line with your focus here, so I'll simply say again that our experience was superb, hence my higher rating,
but again, that doesn't address the ordinary quality issue specifically.
Because of the time elapsed since 2003, I'd have to say I'll keep my ears open, and be more discerning if we go back.
Your personal ratings have been a very good influence, and quite contributory toward our travel plans.

Recent PHOTOS of resort:
The resort landscape has definitely matured since we were there in 2003.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...hUKEwjOueSzg4nfAhUDneAKHW_aAkkQoiowDXoECAMQBg


----------



## jpa2825 (Dec 5, 2018)

From looking at maps, photos and researching a bit, it seems that key requests for room location include:

Top floor (to avoid view being blocked)
Building orientation
For example, 4800 and 4900 look choice b/c at top of hill and face Pacific
5000, 5100, 4600 & 4700 appear to face more S than W
Unless you want close up view of golf course, front row of buildings (1000 - 2000) doesn't seem to have value

Location
4xxx buildings seem a bit more isolated if you're looking for quiet; further walk to main area and big pool is presumably the tradeoff
I think the pool they are working on through FEB is the Tide Pool closest to Bldgs 1000 - 1200, but need to confirm

Any thoughts? In a perfect world, I'd request top floor of 4800 or 4900.


----------



## jd2601 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes,  the tide pool is currently being redone.  

We enjoyed the area very much. Villa was very nice and typical Marriott standards. 

Resort amenities were not our favorite. Pools were ok but we have been spoiled by some of the MVCI pool area. 

Other sites pools, workout areas etc are very nice.  We frequently go to HHI Barony, Surfwatch, Grande Ocean, in addition Lakeshore, Canyon Villas, Shadow Ridge, Ko Olina.  

We may be spoiled with these sites.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 5, 2018)

jme said:


> Hmmm, I'm shocked that you ranked it that low. I do remember seeing that ranking when you listed it.
> 
> Our experience and impression of the resort was different (not addressing the "ordinary quality" issue, I know), but looking back,
> it was very early in our Marriott resort travels, so comparisons were short.
> ...


Marty, it is probably just me, as most seem to love Newport Coast.  We enjoyed our week there, and I really have nothing bad to say about it, just not really impressed.  I think it was too big and sprawling for my taste, and not right on the beach.  For us, it is no Grande Ocean.  I sometimes am an outlier in resort opinion here--another one is Ocean Pointe which most on TUG seem to love, but I ranked it only #26 of 30.  And Harbour Club is my second favorite on Hilton Head, behind only Grande Ocean, which is a minority opinion too.  I get more agreement on some of my top choices--Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Lagoons, Ko Olina and Grande Ocean.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 5, 2018)

To our family Newport Coast was a wonderful place to stay as we visited the many attractions of Southern California - Catalina Island, Disneyland, LA, etc. There are many great restaurants nearby and we were just enchanted by Crystal Cove and the Beachcomber Cafe on the ocean right down the street - I had no idea such a place still existed in SoCal.

That said, unlike many other MVCI resorts I would never go to Newport Coast to just to stay there. So like BocaBoy, I feel as a resort in and of itself it's toward the bottom of the list. But as way to see SoCal while staying in a multi-bedroom villa it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Dean (Dec 6, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Marty, it is probably just me, as most seem to love Newport coast.  We enjoyed our week there, and I really have nothing bad to say about it, just not really impressed.  I think it was too big and sprawling for my taste, and not right on the beach.  For us, it is no Grande Ocean.  I sometimes am an outlier in resort opinion here--another one is Ocean Pointe which most on TUG seem to love, but I ranked it only #26 of 30.  And Harbour Club is my second favorite on Hilton Head, behind only Grande Ocean, which is a minority opinion too.  I get more agreement on some of my top choices--Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Lagoons, Ko Olina and Grande Ocean.


It's always interesting how subtle experiences and minor issues affect our enjoyment/opinion of a resort.  I've developed the opinion that some are location oriented and some are more resort oriented though most are some variation between the 2, it's just where you lean.  Usually we're more resort oriented but we really want both a very nice resort and a good location.  For us GO is our top pick, haven't been to NC though.  We really like Heritage, Monarch was OK but nothing special.  Overall we like Grande Vista better than LR.


----------



## jme (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> It's always interesting how subtle experiences and minor issues affect our enjoyment/opinion of a resort.  I've developed the opinion that some are location oriented and some are more resort oriented though most are some variation between the 2, it's just where you lean.  Usually we're more resort oriented but we really want both a very nice resort and a good location.  For us GO is our top pick, haven't been to NC though.  We really like Heritage, Monarch was OK but nothing special.  Overall we like Grande Vista better than LR.



True.   
..........and thank goodness we all have choices. That's the sweet thing about timeshares, we get to pick what and where we purchase.
Many resorts are sold out or close to it, so apparently each appealed to someone strongly.  A hole-in-the-wall can be something special
while a castle is more suited to another.

And we each married somebody different. I'm personally grateful for that one. 
I got a Platinum Plus wife for cheap---
had I paid what she's worth I could NEVER have afforded it (my maintenance fees HAVE continued to rise, but that's life, right?)

There are so-so resorts in spectacular locations, and amazing resorts in unremarkable spots, and both work. 
We've experienced both and actually enjoy the variety. 
Same wife, different vacation destinations---that's the safe way to do it.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 6, 2018)

jme said:


> True.
> ..........and thank goodness we all have choices. That's the sweet thing about timeshares, we get to pick what and where we purchase.
> Many resorts are sold out or close to it, so apparently each appealed to someone strongly.  A hole-in-the-wall can be something special
> while a castle is more suited to another.
> ...



Marty, you are either a very brave man or know your wife doesn’t read TUG BB’s!  LOL  I was really laughing reading your post!  Happy holidays!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Dec 6, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> Marty, you are either a very brave man or know your wife doesn’t read TUG BB’s!  LOL  I was really laughing reading your post!  Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I took it to say her married up but without a princess mentality, as did many of us, fortunately.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 6, 2018)

I would rate Marriott Newport Coast as one of my favorite Marriott resorts. While I also love Marriott Ko Olina (it is one of my home resorts), I thought Marriott Newport Coast was a little nicer than Marriott Ko Olina and had more character and individuality. I think we were in a renovated 2 bedroom. It was in excellent condition and the decor was very SoCal. The location is also excellent. The views are beautiful even in partial ocean view units. The main pool area is spectacular. They have great Mai Tai’s, better than Hawaii. It is on a hill or cliff but I did not find it difficult to walk around. If you are in good health, walking up stairs is fairly easy. We stayed in a villa where the parking is right in front of the unit. This was very handy for unloading and loading luggage. I am fairly picky and we stay in 4 and 5 star accommodations only. It met my standards and expectations. Also they provide free saltwater taffy at the reception desk. A little bonus, IMO. The employees at Marriott Newport Coast were very nice too. Oh, let me add this, I thought the 2 bedroom villas at Marriott Newport Coast felt homey and more like a condo than some other timeshares I have stayed in. They do not offer any housekeeping not even mid week, so this could be a negative to some people. I actually prefer that no one bothers me all week.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 6, 2018)

jme said:


> Hmmm, I'm shocked that you ranked it that low. I do remember seeing that ranking when you listed it.
> 
> Our experience and impression of the resort was different (not addressing the "ordinary quality" issue, I know), but looking back,
> it was very early in our Marriott resort travels, so comparisons were short.
> ...



I was just at Marriott Newport Coast in October 2018. I had the same exact experience as you and I could cut and paste your review into my review, word for word. I agree with your impressions of the resort. It is also one of my favorites. But we each have different expectations and likes/dislikes. It is okay for Tuggers to disagree. I especially loved the Spanish architectural style of Marriott Newport Coast as well as everything else you mentioned.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 6, 2018)

Just for my future reference, since I loved almost everything about Marriott Newport Coast, I would be interested to hear from Tuggers who rated it toward the bottom of their list. Why do you think it rates so low for you compared to other Marriott resorts? What are your favorite Marriott timeshare resorts and why? I have not visited as many as other people so this may help me and others choose our future destinations.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dean said:


> It's always interesting how subtle experiences and minor issues affect our enjoyment/opinion of a resort.  I've developed the opinion that some are location oriented and some are more resort oriented though most are some variation between the 2, it's just where you lean.  Usually we're more resort oriented but we really want both a very nice resort and a good location.  For us GO is our top pick, haven't been to NC though.  We really like Heritage, Monarch was OK but nothing special.  Overall we like Grande Vista better than LR.


Very well said....I agree totally with your balance between resort specific and location specific features, and I could never rank a resort near the top unless it has extremely high quality villas.  And we agree that Grande Ocean ranks high in both resort quality and location.  As for the others you mention, however, it illustrates how people's tastes differ.  I consider Grande Vista extremely ordinary and ranked it 25th out of 30, while Heritage Club is my lowest ranked of all the 30 MVCI resorts we have stayed at (although we did enjoy our stay--Marriott has no "bad" resorts).


----------



## Dean (Dec 6, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> --Marriott has no "bad" resorts).


Well, maybe, LOL.  Maybe not bad but a couple that are far below the rest IMO.   But compared to many systems, I'd agree.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 7, 2018)

Dean said:


> Well, maybe, LOL.  Maybe not bad but a couple that are far below the rest IMO.   But compared to many systems, I'd agree.



I rarely see a comment here on Marriott Villas at Doral, but I would rate that property at the bottom of my list of MVC resorts I’ve stayed at. 

We did have access to the pool facilities at Doral CC across the street (before it was a Trump National) but that barely made up for the bare bones facilities at the MVC Doral. 

I like the way they advertise it as “only a mere 13miles from excitement of Miami Beach”! 

It felt like we were staying at a nice Motel.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 7, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Just for my future reference, since I loved almost everything about Marriott Newport Coast, I would be interested to hear from Tuggers who rated it toward the bottom of their list. Why do you think it rates so low for you compared to other Marriott resorts? What are your favorite Marriott timeshare resorts and why? I have not visited as many as other people so this may help me and others choose our future destinations.



I've been to NCV three times and I'm mixed because some of what I love about it gets cancelled out by some of the things I don't like. 

The good: beautiful grounds with trees, shrubs, flowers that remind you of a Mediterranean resort.  Great view of the Pacific including sunsets.  One time I was there on the 4th of July and you could see fireworks up and down the coast.  The location is great in proximity to Laguna, Balboa, etc.  Of course the weather was great.  

The not so good: beaches aren't great near the resort.  The hills and terrain aren't good if you have any type of mobility issues (I don't).  There aren't any restaurants or shops within walking distance.  The pools are nothing special.  I found security to be lacking.  Villas are just okay.

Would I go back?  Yes.


----------



## Dean (Dec 7, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> I rarely see a comment here on Marriott Villas at Doral, but I would rate that property at the bottom of my list of MVC resorts I’ve stayed at.
> 
> We did have access to the pool facilities at Doral CC across the street (before it was a Trump National) but that barely made up for the bare bones facilities at the MVC Doral.
> 
> ...


One could say that about it's sister property, Legends Edge, as well but I do enjoy it.  I was thinking Harbour Pointe and Vail to be honest and for me personally I'd put KBC and Manor Club in there as well though all have good and bad points.  I haven't been to Vail but have read a lot about it over the years so take that from a limited perspective.  The other that I think might be questionable that I haven't seen (and own 2 weeks at) is Willow Ridge.  Although in large part this is a first world problem.  And from top to bottom DVC seems to be the least variable and Marriott not far behind.  I don't know Hilton or Hyatt well enough to address them from this standpoint.  As a rule I find any system that has both club and affiliated resorts has a far large spread than those that don't.


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2018)

Big Matt said:


> I've been to NCV three times and I'm mixed because some of what I love about it gets cancelled out by some of the things I don't like.
> 
> The good: beautiful grounds with trees, shrubs, flowers that remind you of a Mediterranean resort.  Great view of the Pacific including sunsets.  One time I was there on the 4th of July and you could see fireworks up and down the coast.  The location is great in proximity to Laguna, Balboa, etc.  Of course the weather was great.
> 
> ...



Beaches:
The beach there at NCV is gorgeous, but definitely not so much "user friendly".
We never intended to swim in the ocean there anyway, but merely to walk the beach, take photos of the beautiful cliffs and paths leading down to the beach, and of the beach & rock formations themselves.
The beach vistas are calendar-worthy! But you'll never see families camped out with towels or tents.
You have to travel to find those type beaches in California.

The beach at Newport Coast is similar to 90% of the beaches in Hawaii----breathtaking but not usable at all for recreation, swimming, or playing in the surf (excluding snorkeling).  Typical for many west coast beaches. It's one reason we "as a family" highly prefer the wide, flat, zero-entry east coast beaches which have minimal shells and no rocks.  But that's the "inner kid" in me speaking. I still like to walk (or run) in the surf now.
Anyone heading to NCV should already know the beach is not a beach to play on in the typical sense.
But as you rightly point out, Matt, the rest of the positives supersede the several small "deficient" differences.
Most resorts are a balance, as Dean also wisely stated.
There is no be-all, end-all resort.....they're all mixes. The beaches that accompany them run the gamut!

There are very few views as picturesque, though, as NCV's, looking out over the Pacific, and the beach is part of that.
In our travels all over this country and Europe, it still ranks high, even though it's simple, serene, and the cliffs are not large-scaled---- but still very special.

To me, this high personal rating includes comparing it to the coasts of the Caribbean, the Bahamas, Italy, AND Hawaii (EXCEPT the Napali Coast, which is "other-worldly" in its magnificence).

The Big Sur of California, the Napali Coast of Kaua'i, and the cliffs/coasts of Scotland's Isle of Skye are still my personal all-time favorites ....and nothing compares to those, not even close, at least in my somewhat limited travels.

So what's the definition of a "great beach"?
Like so much else, it depends on if you're a kid with a boogie board in hand, a wind surfer,
a photographer, a fisherman, or a couple in love walking hand-in-hand.

I'd have to say the beach there at Newport Coast is REALLY GREAT for some of those and more, especially that last one.
We walked a good two hours on our visit while the kids were at the pool.
I'll leave it at the love story.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 7, 2018)

Newport Coast was the second timeshare we purchased, after Royal Palms. We now own 6 MVC timeshares and enjoy all of them for different reasons. One key issue for us is the cost/time requirement for travel. The Newport Coast area is much cheaper/easier to fly to than Hawaii or the Mediterranean. 

I definitely can understand why NCV is polarizing, and the vacation experience can be greatly impacted by the location of the assigned villa. As owners, we have always had a fantastic view. It is the best view we have ever seen from our timeshare balconies. We always look forward to our glasses of wine watching the sunset, and coffee in the morning. This view costs residents in the area millions, and we can enjoy it for a week for about $1500! It definitely reminds me of the Mediterranean. The weather is never humid, and there are very few bugs. 

As Marty mentioned, the beaches are more for walking and sightseeing, although my daughters really enjoyed taking the shuttle to Laguna beach for a beach experience.The resort itself is nice, but not spectacular. It does have a very large, well-equipped fitness facility (unlike Grand Ocean) and there are several great (but hilly) bike trails in the area. There are good restaurants, but you definitely need a car to get to them. 

To me, the biggest downside is the terrible traffic in the area. We try to minimize our driving during rush hour, and it can be scary trying to cross Pacific Highway to get to the beach park.  Disneyland and the San Diego Zoo are driveable at the right times, but I will never try to drive to Universal or Long Beach again on a week day. 

I think NCV is best for older children and adults, rather than young children. We now only use our week every few years because the FL and HH resorts are more accessible, and we now typically go to Phoenix for our March vacation.


----------



## jpa2825 (Dec 7, 2018)

Superchief said:


> Newport Coast was the second timeshare we purchased, after Royal Palms. We now own 6 MVC timeshares and enjoy all of them for different reasons. One key issue for us is the cost/time requirement for travel. The Newport Coast area is much cheaper/easier to fly to than Hawaii or the Mediterranean.
> 
> I definitely can understand why NCV is polarizing, and the vacation experience can be greatly impacted by the location of the assigned villa. As owners, we have always had a fantastic view. It is the best view we have ever seen from our timeshare balconies. We always look forward to our glasses of wine watching the sunset, and coffee in the morning. This view costs residents in the area millions, and we can enjoy it for a week for about $1500! It definitely reminds me of the Mediterranean. The weather is never humid, and there are very few bugs.
> 
> ...



Superchief - having never been there, is the research I've seen (set out above and again below for ease of reference) pretty accurate about room requests?



jpa2825 said:


> From looking at maps, photos and researching a bit, it seems that key requests for room location include:
> 
> Top floor (to avoid view being blocked)
> Building orientation
> ...


----------



## Superchief (Dec 7, 2018)

We prefer Bldg 4000 or 4100 because they have great views of the golf course and coast and aren't too far from the main pool and fitness facility. I think 3900 and all of the 4000 numbered buildings have good views and are on hills with little obstruction. I'm not sure about 5000 and 5100 views, but both are closer to the newer pool and to the road. We also liked 3300 and 3500 because they had a good view of the coast and the fountain. However, you would definitely  need a high floor because there are larger trees in front of them.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 7, 2018)

I did not include the beach in my rating of Newport Coast since I do not consider anywhere in California to be a beach destination. If I want the beach, I would go to Hawaii or the Caribbean. A cold, rough beach is not my idea of a beach. I live in California and I am at the beach right now. But the beaches in California are mainly for looking, surfing and walking. I rated Newport Coast very high rates because the ocean views are among the best in California and I liked the architecture a lot. It is also in one of the nicest parts of Southern California. It has multi-million dollar views (not million dollar views since nothing sells for a million dollars in California).


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 8, 2018)

I would argue that the beaches on the Balboa Peninsula are pretty good.  Same with beaches up a little farther north in Huntington Beach and for sure up in Malibu.  I agree with Marty that the ones near NCV are pretty cool if you are into sea life and scenery (which I am).  

BTW, I'm on HHI right now at Barony and these are good beaches.


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2018)

Big Matt said:


> I would argue that the beaches on the Balboa Peninsula are pretty good.  Same with beaches up a little farther north in Huntington Beach and for sure up in Malibu.  I agree with Marty that the ones near NCV are pretty cool if you are into sea life and scenery (which I am).
> 
> BTW, I'm on HHI right now at Barony and these are good beaches.


I was just telling someone yesterday at work how the beaches at HH, Singer Island and Daytona were inferior to many areas on the Gulf side for those that like to hang out on the beach but the Atlantic side is better for walking, running, biking and even cars.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 8, 2018)

Agreed.  If you have never been to the beaches up on the pan handle of Florida you have no clue at how wonderful they are.  The water is warm, waves are small, and the sand is like powder.  This is all making me realize how very different the beaches are in the U.S.


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2018)

Big Matt said:


> Agreed.  If you have never been to the beaches up on the pan handle of Florida you have no clue at how wonderful they are.  The water is warm, waves are small, and the sand is like powder.  This is all making me realize how very different the beaches are in the U.S.


I enjoy different locations for different reasons.  HH is my overall favorite because it's not too far from us (6 hrs) or our entire group (5-10 hrs), we love MGO (over the rest), there's a plethora of great moderately priced restaurants, it has tremendous greenery, great bike paths and it doesn't have a cement and asphalt feel overall like some places do.  But we also enjoy going to PCB/Destin (2-3 hrs) though the Marriott at PCB isn't my favorite even though I own a week there.  It's nice enough but a little further out, no beach and of limited size.  But it's pretty and the people are nice there.  I strongly considered buying at condo at the Residence Club there when they were released but ultimately decided against it.  I'm still disappointed they didn't build the third building for LE instead.  IMO if they had been able to do lockoff's there (and ?Doral) it could have made a large difference esp being in the FL club as well.  Too bad there really aren't any truly great Northern Gulf timeshares, I'd put the Wyndham at PCB as the top one.  Tradewinds at St. Pete Beach is nice but it's more of a hotel than a timeshare.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 17, 2018)

We had a very pleasant stay. I'll write a review in the next few days. I was disappointed when we arrived (after dark) that the "upper floor" they told me I could have was only the 2nd of 4 floors. We did get more noise than I would have liked from the unit above us (and the people got up like clockwork at about 5:30 every morning, but the view from 4323 was pretty amazing after the sun came up the next morning. I agree with the poster who said the resort was very spread out. We drove back and forth a lot and there isn't much parking near the clubhouse. They ran some sort of internal shuttle, but we never tried to figure it out.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 17, 2018)

Big Matt said:


> Agreed.  If you have never been to the beaches up on the pan handle of Florida you have no clue at how wonderful they are.  The water is warm, waves are small, and the sand is like powder.  This is all making me realize how very different the beaches are in the U.S.



I commented several times that the sand in California was not nearly as nice as what we are used to on the Gulf coast of Florida.

Sheila


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 17, 2018)

Big Matt said:


> I would argue that the beaches on the Balboa Peninsula are pretty good.  Same with beaches up a little farther north in Huntington Beach and for sure up in Malibu.  I agree with Marty that the ones near NCV are pretty cool if you are into sea life and scenery (which I am).
> 
> BTW, I'm on HHI right now at Barony and these are good beaches.



I am surprised that you like the California beaches. I live in California and do not like the beaches anywhere in the state for swimming since the water temperature is too cold for me. Also, the ocean in California is deep and dark and often too rough for me. I do enjoy going to the seaside in California, but mainly for the views. I spent 3 weeks in Malibu this summer and most days were foggy. I was staying in a hillside house in Malibu and most days, the ocean looked gray through the fog. We had a few spectacular days when the ocean looked gorgeous. I never actually went down to the beach itself since I do not swim in California beaches. Throughout the year, we often visit Pismo Beach and the ocean and beach in Pismo is probably my favorite in all of California. The beach is wide and many miles long. There are no timeshares on the Central Coast but we have a fifth wheel we keep close to the beach and we pay a tower to move it to our oceanside spot for us. I love Pismo Beach because the dogs are allowed to run off leash, the beaches do not get too crowded and we really enjoy watching our dogs have fun. However, I would never swim in the ocean at Pismo. For me, the beach and oceans in California  are just for the beauty. For anyone interested in visiting Pismo and who is a Marriott Rewards member, they are building a new boutique hotel in downtown Pismo directly on the beach. It will be part of the Autograph Collection. It has the prime location in the region, IMO.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 19, 2018)

My response about the California beaches that I referenced were not about the water. More about amount of beach, the sand texture (no rocks) the beach surroundings, access, etc. I love going to the beach at night with a fire, wearing a sweater or sweatshirt. The “vibe” is what I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hajjah (Dec 30, 2018)

We're heading back to Newport Coast Villas next month.  Which buildings have been renovated?  We stayed at the top of the hill in the 5000's two years ago, but prefer a renovated unit.  I can’t find the post stating which two buildings to avoid because the views are blocked. 
Does anyone know the name of the tour company from the resort to Hollywood?  We've gone twice, but I'd rather find one without the 2/3 hour stay at Universal Studios.  The tour guide was great, but we'd prefer to see more of Hollywood.  Maybe we can find a good tour leaving from Anaheim.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 7, 2019)

We are scheduled to arrive JAN 26 so got our greeting preferences email. 3 requests possible. I asked for Top Floor in each of the 3 and requested the following

Bldg 4000 or 4100
Bldg 4300 or 4400
Bldg 4800 or 4900
We just got a response email from Newport Coast saying there were able to accommodate "One of your requested buildings" and "An upper floor" but were "Unable to accommodate a top floor."

For those that have been, will we have any problems (view wise) if we are on an "upper floor" but not the "top floor" of any of these 6 buildings?


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 7, 2019)

hajjah said:


> We're heading back to Newport Coast Villas next month.  Which buildings have been renovated?  We stayed at the top of the hill in the 5000's two years ago, but prefer a renovated unit.  I can’t find the post stating which two buildings to avoid because the views are blocked.
> Does anyone know the name of the tour company from the resort to Hollywood?  We've gone twice, but I'd rather find one without the 2/3 hour stay at Universal Studios.  The tour guide was great, but we'd prefer to see more of Hollywood.  Maybe we can find a good tour leaving from Anaheim.



I forget who posted this, but they said:
_The resort is on a steep hill which the left of the map being the lowest and highest on the far right of the map
The 4xxx bldgs (except 47xx) are my DW and my favorites, almost every room has a nice to great ocean view.
The 1xxx bldgs are closest to the ocean but most rooms look out into dense trees and therefore no view.
Most of the 2xxx and 3xxx bldgs have views from the upper floors_

Superchief owns there and said this:
_We prefer Bldg 4000 or 4100 because they have great views of the golf course and coast and aren't too far from the main pool and fitness facility. I think 3900 and all of the 4000 numbered buildings have good views and are on hills with little obstruction. I'm not sure about 5000 and 5100 views, but both are closer to the newer pool and to the road. We also liked 3300 and 3500 because they had a good view of the coast and the fountain. However, you would definitely need a high floor because there are larger trees in front of them._


----------



## tropical1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Upper floor at NCV is anything 2nd floor or higher. You should have a view from the 2nd floor and up in all of the buildings you requested.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 8, 2019)

We got the same email. We were on the second floor of the 4300 building and had a very nice view. We saw roofs and a parking lot in the foreground, but the view of the ocean was beautiful.

Sheila


----------



## hajjah (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the updates.  I forgot to check back.  I did receive an email from the resort two days ago indicating the possible buildings that we may be assigned.  We liked being closer to the road at the top of the hill.  There's also a small gym and pool.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 8, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> We are scheduled to arrive JAN 26 so got our greeting preferences email. 3 requests possible. I asked for Top Floor in each of the 3 and requested the following
> 
> Bldg 4000 or 4100
> Bldg 4300 or 4400
> ...



Great!  We're arriving on the same day and did receive the email with our requests.  So far, we're at the top of the hill.  Have a great vacation.  We haven't been in two years.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok, here is my two cents worth.  We checked in yesterday and I am not impressed with the appliances.  I had not been here since 12/16, but was expecting to see stainless steel appliances after staying in SurfWatch last month, Imperial Palms in October and Grand Chateau in November.  This unit is still nice, but it was a little let down, not major though. We do have a wonderful view of the Pacific Ocean.

Thanks for the suggestions of things to do.  Some of my guests have never been to CA.  We've got a lot of things to do this week.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 27, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Ok, here is my two cents worth.  We checked in yesterday and I am not impressed with the appliances.  I had not been here since 12/16, but was expecting to see stainless steel appliances after staying in SurfWatch last month, Imperial Palms in October and Grand Chateau in November.  This unit is still nice, but it was a little let down, not major though. We do have a wonderful view of the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions of things to do.  Some of my guests have never been to CA.  We've got a lot of things to do this week.



Interesting. We are in Bldg 4300 and do have stainless steel appliances.

View is fine. My "beef" is being on the 2nd floor. When requesting preferences, we got 3 "tiers" and 3 things to prioritize in each tier. In all tiers we requested Bldgs first, upper floor 2nd and top floor 3rd.  Tier 1 were Buildings 4000 & 4100. Tier 2 were Buildings 4300 & 4400. Tier 3 were Buildings 4800 & 4900.

We were notified they were able to honor a Building request and an upper floor, but were not able to honor the request for a top floor. I checked again before arrival and they again confirmed this.

Well, if a building has 4 floors, is the 2nd of 4 floors an "upper" floor? It's really just "not the bottom floor." Certainly the 3rd floor would be an "upper floor."


----------



## hajjah (Jan 28, 2019)

jpa2825 said:


> Interesting. We are in Bldg 4300 and do have stainless steel appliances.
> 
> View is fine. My "beef" is being on the 2nd floor. When requesting preferences, we got 3 "tiers" and 3 things to prioritize in each tier. In all tiers we requested Bldgs first, upper floor 2nd and top floor 3rd.  Tier 1 were Buildings 4000 & 4100. Tier 2 were Buildings 4300 & 4400. Tier 3 were Buildings 4800 & 4900.
> 
> ...



Oh, I’m glad to learn that the updates do include stainless steel appliances.  I will call tomorrow and ask why this unit was upgraded without new appliances.  At least we are on the top floor and have a great view.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jan 28, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Oh, I’m glad to learn that the updates do include stainless steel appliances.  I will call tomorrow and ask why this unit was upgraded without new appliances.  At least we are on the top floor and have a great view.



I assume our SAT check-in and staying only 4 nights (rather than a full week) cut against our Top Floor preference request. We are Presidential and filled out the preference form as soon as we got it.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 28, 2019)

At least the weather has been great.  I got an email last night from the check in agent asking about our stay so far.  I just replied that I was disappointed in learning that some units do have updated appliances. We’re here for a week, so we will enjoy what we have, especially the weather.  Snow is in the forecast for our city, which is hosting the Super Bowl!   Hopefully, it’ll only be a dusting.  They are expecting a million folks starting this week.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 28, 2019)

hajjah said:


> Ok, here is my two cents worth.  We checked in yesterday and I am not impressed with the appliances.  I had not been here since 12/16, but was expecting to see stainless steel appliances after staying in SurfWatch last month, Imperial Palms in October and Grand Chateau in November.  This unit is still nice, but it was a little let down, not major though. We do have a wonderful view of the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions of things to do.  Some of my guests have never been to CA.  We've got a lot of things to do this week.



I suppose appliances "stainless steel" is a personal preference, not necessary for us. There are many more important things aren't there? What if someone else likes black? I wouldn't let that spoil your trip.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 28, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I suppose appliances "stainless steel" is a personal preference, not necessary for us. There are many more important things aren't there? What is someone else likes black? I wouldn't let that spoil your trip.


Really nice appliances is important for my home but when I'm on vacation, as long as the stuff works well, it doesn't need to be a top of the line appliances.

On vacation, I care a lot more about the bed, pillows, sofa ect than the kitchen appliances


----------



## hajjah (Jan 29, 2019)

Bill4728 said:


> Really nice appliances is important for my home but when I'm on vacation, as long as the stuff works well, it doesn't need to be a top of the line appliances.
> 
> On vacation, I care a lot more about the bed, pillows, sofa ect than the kitchen appliances



I preferred updated appliances after staying in three recent updated Marriott resorts, but it certainly isn’t ruining my vacation.  Our view at the top of the hill is amazing.  I was just surprised that the units had been updated, but not all of the appliances.


----------

